

Mysql-cli: MySQL client with auto-completion and syntax highlighting (kickstarter) - amjith
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1839007321/mysql-cli

======
shanemhansen
Just backed this. As a former postgres person who's now using mysql, it's hard
to explain in words how bad the mysql client is. I'm really looking forward to
a better mysql client.

~~~
morgo
I'm curious.. what features are you looking for?

------
amjith
I am the creator of the kickstarter. I'll be happy to answer any questions.

I created pgcli ([http://pgcli.com](http://pgcli.com)) for Postgres a few
months back.

